
Whois++ - mindcrime
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WHOIS%2B%2B
======
codebje
Whois++ largely failed. Custodians of resources weren't great at keeping their
services operational. Hence Whois remains the primary access protocol today.

RDAP has more legs to replace Whois than Whois++ did, but it solves a
different set of problems: redirection, internationalisation, parseability,
and consistency.

(I am an author of an RDAP draft, so probably biased.)

------
saagarjha
Did it solve any of the privacy problems of WHOIS?

~~~
StudentStuff
WHOIS is pretty private at this point, Namecheap, GoDaddy and others set up
domain privacy services on every domain for free.

Their mail relays are unreliable though, it is much harder to make a site
operator aware of an issue now :c

~~~
zaarn
Whois privacy doesn't work on all domains, for example the .de TLD requires
the Whois to be the legal address of the domain owner and doesn't allow any
obfuscation (until GDPR). Other domains have similar or different obligations
that resultin Whois being not private at all.

